# Help Cyst/Cancer



## I love little cuddles. (9 mo ago)

Please help if you can, our local vet thought we were half mad when we took two of our girls in with an upper respiratory infection a while ago and wasn't very helpful. I don't feel comfortable going back. This has come up in a matter of days and now has some sort of prolapse happening as well. She is eating, drinking, running around and otherwise healthy. She doesn't seam in any pain and is okay with us touching the area. 
Is it a cyst? Can I help it to come out, like with a warm compress or a drawing ointment?
View attachment 15485

View attachment 15484


----------

